# Missing nkr file after Nucleus 1.1 update?



## BennyHendel (Sep 7, 2020)

I updated Nucleus to 1.1 and reopened my project. I got a bunch of these dialogs which I managed to resolve, except this one, which comes up every time I open Logic. How do I make it go away?


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 7, 2020)

Was just about to post about this. Experiencing the same thing.


----------



## BennyHendel (Sep 7, 2020)

@audioimperia any ideas? It seems to work fine but I'm not sure why the error keeps popping up


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 7, 2020)

@BennyHendel 

Turns out you have to go one by one, remove the Kontakt instrument and add the updated instrument. That would fix it.


----------



## BennyHendel (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh wow I missed a track on my template, that's why. Silly me.


----------

